# Best plow for '03 Silverado 2500HD?



## Firesource (Nov 17, 2002)

Just picked up my new '03 Silverado 2500HD this week, and would like to hear from other that have this vehicle regarding what type (Brand / size) plow you are using.

This will be my first plow purchase, and I will be doing 3 apartment parking lots (family business) and some family residential drive-ways.

I've used the Boss 8'2" V-Plow w/joystick control over the past 2 years (Family truck).

My 2500HD has the snow plow package, and the front end is rated at 4800 lbs.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

If it was mine, I'd put a Fisher 8ft HD plow on it. Westerns hang too low in my oppinion on those newer Chevies. If you want a V-plow then I'd get an 8'6" Fisher V-plow. What motor and trans you got in your HD? Mike


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I agree with Mike, 8' Fisher HD plow or 8'6" Fisher V plow would be a good choice. But go with what your local dealer sell as long as he provide you good services. I have heard that Western and Boss also are good. It is just that I prefer Fisher.


----------



## Firesource (Nov 17, 2002)

*More info on my HD*

Thanks for the advice guys --- I have the standard 6L V8 engine with the 4spd. Auto transmission in my '03 2500 HD Ext Cab short bed.

I've looked at Western and really like the Ultramount setup - however they only use UniMount on their V's ---- my local dealer admitted issued with Brass Fittings cracking and leaking with the Ultramount.

I'm familar withe Boss, and just found a "new to me" local dealer that has great service hours and was recommended by a friend.

Meyer - well I was not too impressed with their setup.

Still looking for a local Fisher Dealer. Only one I can find is 25 miles away and that might be an issue if I needed any service.

Thanks again!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

If you are doing commercial, and need to move alot of snow the blizzard plow seems the way to go. However, if you are doing residential and need to break open aprons, or long drives, get a v plow. IMO BOSS plows while very strong, transfere alot of energy to the plow and truck due to the poor trip design on the v plow. I run western plows, and while the unimount is a pain at times,I like the subtle differneces that the western has over the fisher V plow. I have seen first hand that the fisher has weak points that dont seem to affect the western. That being said,I would get a fisher over a boss. I had a boss v plow I bought last year, and I sold it after only plowing with it about 4x. Way to much energy transfer.
Now I have a question. Do you like the styling of the 03 Chevies? I personally would have bought a GMC over the chevy. Not being combative, just wondering if some like it.
Dino


----------



## Firesource (Nov 17, 2002)

*New Chevy'03 styling*

Well, I must say that about 2 months ago when I saw the first group of '03 Silverados hit the dealers in my area --- I could not believe it. I DO NOT like the Avalanche, and could not believe that Chevy put the Avalanche front end on the Silverado. I believe I told my wife it was the most ugliest truck I had every seen.

However, as time has passed --- it started to grow on me, and I decided to stay with Chevy over Ford for a couple reasons. The most important was the fact that I am eligible for the GM employee discount, and it was going to save me $2600 over buying the F250 SD Ford.

I have had the truck for 1 week now, and so far am very pleased.

BTW, do you have any insight on the choice of the Joystick vs. the Smart Touch handheld controller on the Boss?

Thanks!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I cant comment on the Boss units except that we had the joystick and aside from being huge, it worked fine. It took some time getting used to, but the hydros are very fast. But given my choice, I would use the western v plow or blizzard 810.
Dino


----------



## plowboss (Oct 29, 2002)

hi, i drive an 01 2500hd silverado, my plow choice is a 9'1" snoway v-blade. the truck handles this plow fine. i think we tightened up the torsion bars a bit, just to add a hair more clearance underneath. but the truck as well as the plow performs great. we also use hiniker v-blades (8'6") and like the snoway much better.


----------



## Mow&Snow (Nov 26, 2002)

Too bad on 6 liter engine tho.


----------



## WNY PAT (Dec 4, 2002)

I have a 2002 Silverado 2500HD 6.0L auto w/ the 8'2" Boss V and hand control. I've had no trouble with either the truck or the plow. Before this truck I had a 1996 Ford F-350 w/ a Boss V and the Joystick.

1. Truck: have loved it so far....pleanty of power, comfortable, handled a decent snowfall (about 14") we had a couple of days ago with no problems at all. I love that it has a factory trans. cooler and dash gauge. I was also impressed with the underbody components of the Silverado which is why I chose the Chevy over Ford or Dodge after crawling around underneath them (not trying to start a fight.... I liked my Ford just fine... it was a great truck.... just my own humble opinion on things). I did crank the torsion bars up about 1.5" for better clearance although I may well get Timbrens or some other mod for next year if I think they are needed.

2. Plow: I had a Boss before and I bought another.... I suppose that tells you what I think of them. My old Boss V was wonderfully reliable and other than a leaking hydro connection when I hooked it up one spring it never let me down. The new mounting system on the new plow is awesome. Literally take the plow off in less than 30 seconds and goes on just as easily.... flip the two metal clips.... put it in the float position... hit a switch... and you're in business. Have never seen another system that is easier. As for the joystick vs. the hand control... I think the joystick made it easier to move both blades simultaneously from the V position to straight position then to scoop.... I'm still trying to get the timing down with the hand control. However, the hand control is nice because you can unplug it and get it out of the way... the joystick is kind of in the way year round. My only other suggestion would be to get the smart lock cylinders if you're going to be doing much back dragging. I went and had them installed the other day and they make quite a difference in keeping the blade staight.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

The local shop and probably the biggest in Illinois indicates the top two plows with the lowest break and maintenance rate are the Boss and Sno-Way. I've actaully used the Sno-Way for 6 years and not one break down. With the Down pressure feature I can get the extra back-drag or push weight when needed. It's been great for me. ( '97 1 ton crew cab - and don't be fooled by it, I plow major malls and public streets ).


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Which "local shop, and possibly the biggest in Illinois" are we talking about?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Not to get anyone upset. In the upper Illinois area it would be www.raadams.com ( Didn't want to put a plug in for them ).


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Ive heard of them, but never done business there, sounds like they are good? All ive got around me is a Western dealer and a Meyer. Someone said there is a boss around here somewhere, have yet to find it, worst case, ill give them a call!


----------



## Mow&Snow (Nov 26, 2002)

Is Fisher a big name across the country?? Here they are really the only choice.


----------



## truck1500 (Nov 24, 2002)

i would go with a 8'2" or a 9'2" boss v-blade they are strong and with the v-blades you will beable to get your places cleared more quickly then with a straight blade.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I agree with Dino, I don't like how the Boss V plow trips. The Western V definitly gets my vote. The UniMount is a pretty good setup.


----------



## Husker1982 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have used meyers for some time now. Meyer has not been a popular brand for commercial plowers but is getting larger. They have always been a big salting product used by local plow companies. I have discovered by using boss, western, and meyer that not one is going to stand up to something more than another. I have an appreciation for meyers quick fix on just about all of its components. I have a 8.5 commercial poly on my 03 HD and love the plow. I would recommend a meyer to anyone who wanted a good plow.


----------

